# I need a new sig and avy... 300K Up for Grabs..Possible 400K...



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Most of you know how much I love my Fyodor avy and rockin sig. However, I've had them for a long time and it's time for a change.

I would like an avy that captures the magical moment of Randy slapping Gina's ass. It's fine if it's still, because my comp takes ages to load anything animated.

I would like a sig depicting GSP wearing his super pimp pinstriped suit. I believe he has French cuffs in that picture. (smokin hot) on one half of the sig, and I'd like it to flow into GSP throwing one of his lethal turn kicks wearing compression shorts. There should be fleur-de-lis also. I believe the suit pic is a closeup of GSP's face and his dreamy blue eyes LOL.

*Coldcall* will pay out *300K *for a sig, and if you make me an avy I love, I'll pay *400K* for both. Because I'm rich, bitch! And I know there are people with mad skills on this forum.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

if you find me the exact pics of GSP i will get it done by tommorow!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I need pics SWPT, but at least its easier than "hey what I really want is Cro Cop, AA, Fedor and GSP jamming out on instruents with the word awesome underneath. " weird.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Yeah, I need pics SWPT, but at least its easier than "hey what I really want is Cro Cop, AA, Fedor and GSP jamming out on instruents with the word awesome underneath. " weird.....


LOL. That came to mind b/c of that killer Star Wars motivational picture of a bunch of the characters banging their heads playing instruments. If I could get that blown up to poster size and put it on my wall, I would.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You don't even realize, if Fedor wasn't in the way CroCop is actually mashing the symbol right behind him, I just had now where else to put him when I made it, that thing took alot fo time to figure out but it was alot of fun cause it was so unique.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here Sweep.....































That left ear look yummy all up close....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooohhhh Hawt!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple more for you....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm gonna miss seeing the rocking Andrei, Mirko & friends around... now back to the helpful replies.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG. The second two that you posted CC, definitely.

He looks the best in the profile pic in the suit, and the weigh-in pic........well.

I must have a strong back, that I'm not collapsing from the sexy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I reccommend Chileandude, KryOnicle, Toxic(if has time), D.P., Stokes is pretty good and intermission is comming along nice, obvioulsy NikosCC but he was to busy last time.....:thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

In the meantime I'm just going to stare at that weigh in pic, and think about talking dirty in French, if I knew how.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I need to post this to ungay this thread


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It's not gay b/c of me molesting GSP with my eyes. That cancels out any ghey.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I couldn't find any Gina getting spanked  believe me I googled.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> I couldn't find any Gina getting spanked  believe me I googled.


 
LMAO...me either......:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not really exactly what you wanted but hey.










EDIT: Tried to fix the text,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Not really exactly what you wanted but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so awesome! You have some serious photoshop skills!

And I looked around for the but slap as well. I went through pages of stuff on the web and images as well as different search engines. Came up with nothing...


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Not really exactly what you wanted but hey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! YES! YES! The one with my username in it.

except it's Swpthleg with an H. 

I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will fix it for you SWPT, It will only take a second, you want me to put it in for you?

(Of course credits are completly unecessary.)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Get me the GSP weigh in pic CC posted for my avy and 400K is yours, my friend.

Yep, you guys get to look at GSP in the ball-cradlers every time you look at my avy.:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Let somebody else get the points, I don't need them, who ever wants to do the avy can have them.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im covering the payouts to whoever they go, I ran into my office this morning and I have a network here that wont let me see any of the work, so once I get home COLDCALL is covering the payout to whoever it goes....:thumb02:

Nice work apparantly Toxic....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


>


Yeah, that one!!! THAT ONE!!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Found a couple more for you Swp.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

OOHHHH!!! The first one. Hot. The boobage behind him de-gheys it a little. Odd how Edith's rack doesn't look disproportionate to her frame in that pic.

Love the second one too (those thighs) but def. the first one, I'd love for my avy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


>


 
We gotta put Sweep in there somewhere in the avy I mean....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> We gotta put Sweep in there somewhere in the avy I mean....


The name is in the top left of the avy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If you want a specific font, browse around www.dafont.com and let me know  if you want a more edited avvy rather than just the picture, text and a border I don't mind playing around either.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Sweep??:confused02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm here, I'm just trying to pick myself up off the floor.

CC, the weighin pic you posted this afternoon is my favorite, after going through this thread once more, and at my own risk, because it made me lightheaded.

The pic in the post you made at 2:40 is what I'd like for my avy; I just now realized it's different from the other weigh in pics. I was distracted by Edith's jugs, probably. 

The small white block letters are fine, unless it blends in too much with the background, in which case just make the print black or something.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What post number sweetie...:confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Couple more for you....


I could be mistaken, but I think this is the one.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think this is the one.


oh yeah. Oh yeah. That's the one.

It also appeared in post #29 of this thread CC, since you're making me do stuff with numbers as I make my way through a Black Russian.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> oh yeah. Oh yeah. That's the one.
> 
> It also appeared in post #29 of this thread CC, since you're making me do stuff with numbers as I make my way through a Black Russian.


I found that one on the first page! :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> If you want a specific font, browse around www.dafont.com and let me know  if you want a more edited avvy rather than just the picture, text and a border I don't mind playing around either.





HitOrGetHit said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think this is the one.





swpthleg said:


> oh yeah. Oh yeah. That's the one.
> 
> It also appeared in post #29 of this thread CC, since you're making me do stuff with numbers as I make my way through a Black Russian.


 
Go ahead and let kryOnicle know how you want your name in the avy so he can do it and I'll settle the payout for this and we'll get it installed, get Fedor out and this new one in asap...:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll have to be honest, it will take some getting used to seeing Swp without the Fedor avy and the mma rock band sig!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I did love that Fyodor avy and rockin sig. But I had it for a long, long time, and wait, do we have a GFX HOF? I don't think we do.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


>


What would you like that differs from that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I did love that Fyodor avy and rockin sig. But I had it for a long, long time, and wait, do we have a GFX HOF? I don't think we do.


Change isn't bad, it just takes some getting used to.:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> What would you like that differs from that?


That's absolutely perfect the way it is!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think this is the one.


She wants this for her avy.....how she wants her name i dont think she is understanding.....:confused02:












KryOnicle said:


> What would you like that differs from that?


I dont think she gets what you mean....




swpthleg said:


> That's absolutely perfect the way it is!


 
He wants to know what you want it to say, the ones he put your name on are different from this picture, so how do you want your name written on the avy...do you want Sweep do you want SWPTHLEG or what.....

Quote the pic for the avy you want an quote KryOnicle with what you want him to write on the freakin avy and lets get this done.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn CC, I step out to run and hit some pads for a few hours LOL!

I have had a look at how my username appears in the avy, and it's ready to go as it is, IMO.

Let me know how much I'm sending and I'll get it done.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Damn CC, I step out to run and hit some pads for a few hours LOL!
> 
> I have had a look at how my username appears in the avy, and it's ready to go as it is, IMO.
> 
> Let me know how much I'm sending and I'll get it done.


 









You want that right??? Do you see one with your name on it??? There isnt....thats why i am telling you to tell him what or how you want your name written....I will cover the payout.....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm seeing my name in the top left hand corner of the avy.

Ty, G.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I'm seeing my name in the top left hand corner of the avy.
> 
> Ty, G.


 
Holy shit.....its tiny!!!!!!!!!! Im sending the credits to Kryonicle......do you know how to put that in your avy or you need me to do it????


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Will you do it please? I had like, 1/2 a beer and I did a lot of cardio today, and I think I'm low on oxygen or something.

I wanted my name to be kind of stealthy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Will you do it please? I had like, 1/2 a beer and I did a lot of cardio today, and I think I'm low on oxygen or something.
> 
> I wanted my name to be kind of stealthy.


 
Hit me on GMAIL....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

You guys crack me up  Thanks for the credits, pleasure to help. Thanks to Toxic as well, without him I'd be even poorer <3


----------

